# Forward and Aft CG Limits for Acrosport 1 ?



## jgross (Jul 26, 2012)

Looking for the forward and aft cg limits on the Acrosport 1. Want to do a new weight and balance on the aircraft but could not find in the plans the limits. The old weight and balance worksheet has the main wheel axle at 52 but doesn't say where the 0 line is. Yea I know 52 forward from there but I would like to set the zero line at the base of the prop or just use the 52 line and get the distance for the tailwheel c/l. Then compute CG easily but need the allowable CG range. Using the old locations would be great since it has the fuel locations and other equipment locations.

Thanks

Jim


----------

